# Pigeon breathing heavily



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi friends, another problem another thread. A 2months birdie coming to my home and sitting over the highest light shade. She is breathing fast and with open beak. Not interested in eating or drinking. In the early morning I saw her flew just some meters and back again. The weather here suddenly went up to about 40 degree celcius. I donno what happened totally clueless.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

They usually breath like that when it's very hot, and 40 degrees is quite hot. He will probably be fine, just looking for shelter out of the heat. Maybe he's a fledgling that does not know how to eat and drink water, but the parents will be around to feed him.


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

Today she was still breathing heavily with her beaks open. Her fledging days are over now she's on her own. She breaths heavily after a flight with open beaks associated with prolonged hiccup session. Today i hold her but she was scared and breathing more heavily. I saw inside her beak no canker nothing but a strange thing she has a hole inside her mouth a round hole and she was making some peculiar noise while breathing. Please help. There's no good avian vet here. I'm scared.


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

*Help needed*

My address is 1380, Madurdaha, Hussainpur, Uttam Niloy, Flat no 03(2nd floor),Kolkata-700107, West Bengal, India.
Behind Anandapur Police Station. Two birds need care.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Is it possible to post a photo of the hole inside the mouth? If she has not eaten or drank since you've had her, she will need to be forcefed. Best will be to feed defrosted peas. You can get her to drink water by gently dipping the tip of her beak into a small bowl of water, but not over the nostrils otherwise she can aspirate.

Hopefully someone will be able to help when you post the photo.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You are probably talking about where he breathes from, or the slit at the top of his beak.


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

Somebody told me it's the wind pipe the more they struggle to breath the more it becomes wider


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

Still can't figure out the gurgling sound and the heavy breathing. Her poops are normal.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

SumanaC said:


> Somebody told me it's the wind pipe the more they struggle to breath the more it becomes wider


They told you right.


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

What should I do right now. She was having loads of hiccups too.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

All depends on what is causing it. respiratory, air sac mites, mycoplasma, canker, Chlamydia,whatever. If it is respiratory, you can try doxycycline.


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

Jay3, I have ordered doxycycline I think it's respiratory a rattling sound could be heard from her chest and wind pipe is wide open. Vet here told over phone that i can use Baytril also but i came to know baytril has a lot of side effects and it can't do total cure. Could you tell me the dose of Doxy for a 2 months old 300gms pigeon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It helps to know what you are treating for. The dose that I have been able to find is 10-50 mg a day per bird. And the times for treatment are all different. Could be 7 - 10 days. If Chlamydia could be 14 days, and some even say 35 or 45 days. I would probably do 14 days first and see how it goes.


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

Thank you respected Jay3. Actually why I donno we do not have proper treatments and avian vets for pigeons here in Kolkata India. Where you can find more dog and kitty stores available. I will start the course and will let you know after some days.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I found an old post on PT where they gave 10 to 25 mg of Doxy for a dosage. I usually use Baytril so am not sure. Sorry. Maybe a member more familiar with the dosage will come on.


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

Could anybody help baytril or doxy. Her glottis is wide open and a hiccup like symptom breathing problem.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Kunju is a member that lives in India, although she has not been on here for quite a while. Maybe you can send her a private message and she might be able to help you.


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

Okay Marina B. I'm trying.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

SumanaC said:


> Could anybody help baytril or doxy. Her glottis is wide open and a hiccup like symptom breathing problem.


Is the Baytril liquid or tablet?


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

Baytril in Tablet form 50mg


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can quarter a tablet and give him one piece, one time a day, for 10 days and see if he is any better. Can cause yeast infection, so giving Nystatin for the 10 days, twice a day and for a few days after is a good idea. 0.5 cc, or 1/2 of a 1 cc syringe twice daily. Also want to follow the treatment with the probiotics for a few days.

Also be very careful if the glottis is wide open, which it can be if she is struggling to breathe, because with it so large, the pill can easily fall into it, which can kill him. You need to make sure it goes over the tongue and past that area. If you need to, mix it in water and syringe it down the back of the throat. Past the tongue.


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

*She was a fighter*

Thank you Jay3, Marina B for your help and suggestions. Sadly my darling "Rooki" didn't make it she gave a brave and strong fight. Had antibiotics vitamins minerals everyday but still struggling to breath. She used to be a high and fast flyer but she was flying little these days and after a meal she was giving hiccups. Just started the anti-fungal after antibiotics but it's too late. I think it was a fungal infection. But i have no idea how did she catch it. Coz I take great care about the food water and containers. May be she consumed something from outside. There is an emptiness in me as she was the firstborn of my son "Loopi". Smart girl. RIP.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You give the anti-fungal while you are giving the antibiotics. If it is fungal antibiotics will just make it worse. Antibiotics can cause a yeast infection, so you treat with both of them. I'm sorry you lost her.


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

They leave us before I figure it out. But now I'm on pigeons biz and have friends all over I will become experienced with time. Thank you. Yes it was candidiadis I think.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm really sorry. Yes, when we know more, we can do more. You will get lots of opinions around here.


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

Thank you and bye for now closing this thread see you soon.


----------

